# Le club des professionnels en informatique > Evolutions du club >  La newsletter de Developpez.com est dsormais responsive

## Anomaly

Chers membres du Club,

Nous vous proposons depuis de nombreuses annes de recevoir la newsletter hebdomadaire de Developpez.com, et vous propose de dcouvrir ou redcouvrir toutes les actualits dveloppeur et IT Pro de la semaine, ainsi que les nouvelles publications (articles, cours, tutoriels) durant cette priode.

Vous tes trs nombreux  y tre abonns et nous vous en remercions.  :;): 

Cependant, en raison de la quantit d'informations  afficher, la newsletter pouvait se rvler difficilement lisible depuis un tlphone. Mais depuis deux semaines maintenant, ce problme est rsolu ; la newsletter passe directement et automatiquement en une colonne si elle est lue depuis un client mail mobile, alors que l'affichage classique est maintenu sur ordinateur.


Si vous souhaitez vous inscrire ou vous rinscrire  la newsletter, il vous suffit d'accder  votre Tableau de bord, puis Modifier vos options, ou cliquer sur ce lien direct, cocher la case  Recevoir la newsletter hebdomadaire de Developpez.com  et valider. Si votre compte est ancien, pensez  vrifier si l'adresse e-mail de votre compte est toujours valide (Tableau de bord/Email & mot de passe), et mettez-l  jour le cas chant. Bien entendu, vous pourrez toujours vous dsabonner  tout moment.  :;): 

N'hsitez pas  nous faire part de vos remarques et suggestions.  :;): 

 ::fleche::  Les dernires newsletters envoyes

----------


## Pierre Louis Chevalier

a marche nickel  ::bravo::

----------


## nadjim

Il tait temps. C'est bien plus agrable  prsent sur mon tlphone.

----------


## f-leb

Merci ::ccool::

----------


## vertex.3F

Bonjour,

je ne reois plus la newsletter, la dernire en date tait celle du 30/09/2021, 19:48

Pourtant, depuis cette newsletter du 30/09, j'ai reu des e-mails auto de  "Rapport priodique" sur des discussions.

J'ai bien vrifi mon inscription  la newsletter, je l'ai mme dsactive puis ractive, sans succs... J'ai bien contrl le dossier des "indsirables" de ma boite : rien.

Lorsque j'ai crit  la rdaction j'ai eu ce retour : 



```

```

Suis je le seul dans ce cas ?

@Anomaly : quelqu'un peut il examiner ce pb SVP ?

Merci pour votre aide.

----------


## f-leb

Bonjour,

A bien  regarder, ma dernire newsletter reue date aussi du 30 septembre  ::weird::

----------


## ABD-Z

Enfin! Pas trs tt!

----------


## Pierre Fauconnier

> Enfin! Pas trs tt!


Si vous trouvez que les *bnvoles* ne sont pas assez vloces, vous pouvez les rmunrer ou vous joindre  eux pour faire avancer plus vite les choses  :;):

----------


## vertex.3F

> Si vous trouvez que les *bnvoles* ne sont pas assez vloces, vous pouvez les rmunrer ou vous joindre  eux pour faire avancer plus vite les choses


Bonjour

A mon avis ce que ABD-Z souligne plutt c'est que nous, les utilisateurs, manquons de vlocit et signalons l'absence de courriel hebdo seulement aujourd'hui , c'est  dire aprs 4 semaines d'absence environ

perso, au bout de 2 semaines sans courriel j'ai fait des manips mais chaque fois il me faut attendre le jeudi suivant pour voir le rsultat

comme c'est mentionn tout en haut, il y a l'accs "manuel" https://www.developpez.com/newsletter/historique , nous ne sommes pas "bloqus" (mme si on prfre que a arrive en auto, faut relativiser, a reste un email, la newsletter est toujours l)

J'en profite pour remercier tous les contributeurs du site, bnvoles ou pas.

----------


## ABD-Z

> Si vous trouvez que les *bnvoles* ne sont pas assez vloces, vous pouvez les rmunrer ou vous joindre  eux pour faire avancer plus vite les choses


Bien sr, j'ai zapp que c'est un forum tenu par des bnvoles ce qui est vraiment norme quand on regarde la quantit d'infos que ce site contient.
M'enfin bon, adapter a au format mobile ne me semble pas tre quelque chose de titanesque! Vous voyez ce que je veux dire?  ::): 
En revanche, je suis partant pour me joindre  l'quipe, apporter ma pierre  l'difice  ::D: 
(Pourquoi ne pas le mettre en open source?)

----------


## chrtophe

> M'enfin bon, adapter a au format mobile ne me semble pas tre quelque chose de titanesque


C'est pas que la newsletter qui doit tre adapte aux format mobiles, mais tous les forums, pages de cours, tutoriels, outils internes etc.
DVP est un gros site, voir les stats ici.

Et donc a prend du temps, avec un nombre d'intervenants rduits sur ces aspects backend.

Et perso j'ai pas envie que DVP soit comme Windows 10, avec des MJ ajoutant des fonctionnalits instables , et qui corrigent des bugs en en crant d'autres.

----------


## f-leb

> M'enfin bon, adapter a au format mobile ne me semble pas tre quelque chose de titanesque! Vous voyez ce que je veux dire?


Je n'ai aucune ide de l'ampleur de la tche, mais c'est dj bien avanc  :;):   ::fleche::  Forum du Club : nouvelle version mobile en mode non connect

----------


## Anomaly

La prochaine newsletter (envoye normalement mercredi) devrait pouvoir tre reue par tout le monde. Nous avons pris des dispositions en ce sens.  :;):

----------


## vertex.3F

> La prochaine newsletter (envoye normalement mercredi) devrait pouvoir tre reue par tout le monde. Nous avons pris des dispositions en ce sens.


bonjour Anomaly, merci bcp ! je confirme que j'ai bien reu le courriel ce 11/11/2021, 01:46

----------


## Loceka

> Je n'ai aucune ide de l'ampleur de la tche, mais c'est dj bien avanc   Forum du Club : nouvelle version mobile en mode non connect


Et bientt le chat ! \o/

----------


## vertex.3F

> La prochaine newsletter (envoye normalement mercredi) devrait pouvoir tre reue par tout le monde. Nous avons pris des dispositions en ce sens.


Bonsoir Anomaly

je n'ai pas reu la newsletter du 23/11/2021 : a ne fonctionne plus ? 

A bientt

----------


## Anomaly

> Bonsoir Anomaly
> 
> je n'ai pas reu la newsletter du 23/11/2021 : a ne fonctionne plus ? 
> 
> A bientt


Je l'ai personnellement reue, mais j'ai remarqu que le taux d'ouverture tait plus bas pour celle-ci par rapport aux deux envois prcdents. Je vais essayer le prochain envoi avec des rglages diffrents afin de tenter d'amliorer la rception.

----------


## vertex.3F

> Je l'ai personnellement reue, mais j'ai remarqu que le taux d'ouverture tait plus bas pour celle-ci par rapport aux deux envois prcdents. Je vais essayer le prochain envoi avec des rglages diffrents afin de tenter d'amliorer la rception.


re,

je viens de la recevoir cet aprs midi 
Subject: La newsletter des professionnels en informatique du 24/11/2021Date: Wed, 24 Nov 2021 22:25:34 +0100X-MS-Exchange-CrossTenant-OriginalArrivalTime: 27 Nov 2021 14:15:10.2865  (UTC)
merci bcp ! bon WE

----------


## vertex.3F

Bonjour,

Je ne reois plus la newsletter depuis celle du 11 dcembre 2021.

Pourtant je suis abonn (lorsque j'affiche cette page https://www.developpez.com/newsletter/ je peux lire la notification "Vous tes dj abonn  la newsletter").
Et rien dans le dossier des indsirables.

Suis-je le seul ? Faut il faire une manip pour activer la rception de l'e-mail ?

Merci. A bientt

----------


## Invit

Bonsoir,

De mon ct j'ai reu ce matin la toute dernire date du 4 janvier, mais pas les trois prcdentes et plusieurs autres avant cela :

Newsletter du 04/01/2022
Reue le 08/01/2022

Newsletter du 28/12/2021
❌

Newsletter du 21/12/2021
❌

Newsletter du 14/12/2021
❌

Newsletter du 07/12/2021
Reue le 11/12/2021

Newsletter du 30/11/2021
Reue le 02/12/2021

Newsletter du 23/11/2021
Reue le 29/11/2021

Newsletter du 16/11/2021
Reue le 18/11/2021

Newsletter du 09/11/2021
Reue le 10/11/2021

Newsletter du 02/11/2021
❌

Newsletter du 26/10/2021
❌

Newsletter du 19/10/2021
❌

Newsletter du 12/10/2021
❌

Newsletter du 05/10/2021
❌

Newsletter du 28/09/2021
Reue le 30/09/2021

Newsletter du 21/09/2021
Reue le 23/09/2021

Newsletter du 14/09/2021
Reue le 16/09/2021

Newsletter du 07/09/2021
Reue le 09/09/2021

----------


## Anomaly

La dernire newsletter (celle du 7 janvier) a semble-t-il t reue bien plus souvent que les prcdentes en effet. Je pense que nous sommes en bonne voie de trouver une solution dfinitive au problme.

----------


## vertex.3F

> La dernire newsletter (celle du 7 janvier) a semble-t-il t reue bien plus souvent que les prcdentes en effet. Je pense que nous sommes en bonne voie de trouver une solution dfinitive au problme.


Hello, 
merci oui je confirme aussi la bonne rception le *07/01/2022, 22:32* de la newletter du 07 janvier 2022 (tag du 04/01/2022)

de toute faon pas de stress puisque pour dpanner on a cette page https://www.developpez.com/newsletter/historique

----------


## Anomaly

Bonjour,

Je viens aux nouvelles, o en est la rception de la dernire newsletter, date du 12/01 ?

----------


## ProgElecT

Salut

Pour moi c'est bon, reu aujourd'hui,  13:18, dans *infos et promos* (bote mail SFR)

----------


## chrtophe

Au moins les 3 dernires reues, aprs trop ancien pour vrifier pour moi.

----------


## vertex.3F

> Salut
> 
> Pour moi c'est bon, reu aujourd'hui,  13:18, dans *infos et promos* (bote mail SFR)


Salut 

oui je confirme aussi je l'ai bien reue (dans la boite de rception, pas dans le courriel indsirable)

Subject: La newsletter des professionnels en informatique du 12/01/2022
Date: Thu, 13 Jan 2022 03:13:04 +0100
X-MS-Exchange-CrossTenant-OriginalArrivalTime: 13 Jan 2022 02:13:05.1203 (UTC)


Bonne soire

----------


## f-leb

Salut,

En ce qui concerne les dernires :

Newsletter du 12/01/2022
Reue le 13/01/2022

Newsletter du 04/01/2022
Reue le 08/01/2022

Newsletter du 28/12/2021
❌

Newsletter du 21/12/2021
❌

Newsletter du 14/12/2021
❌

----------


## LittleWhite

Reu dans la journe (sur une GMail). Mais j'avais aussi reu la prcdente.

----------


## Invit

Reue galement.

----------


## ProgElecT

Salut

Pour information, newsletter reue le 21/01/2022  08:01, toujours dans Infos et promos.

----------


## vertex.3F

Bonjour
de mon cot aucun souci, j'ai bien reu la newsletter du 20/01/2022 (tag du 18/01/2022 ), elle est arrive dans la boite de rception (le 20/01/2022, 23:04)

----------


## vertex.3F

Bonjour
pour mmo: cette fois quelques jours de dcalage 
j'ai reu la newsletter du 28/01/2022 (tag du 25/01/2022  ) dans ma boite de rception le 30/01/2022, 03:33 
bonne journe

----------


## User

Bonjour,

Pour info, je n'ai pas reu la newsletter du 08/02/2022, disponible ici.

Cdlt,

----------


## vertex.3F

Bonjour

pareil, je n'ai pas reu la newsletter du 08/02/2022

pour mmo: j'ai pourtant bien reu la newsletter du 03/02/2022 (tag du 01/02/2022 ) dans ma boite de rception le 03/02/2022, 01:20

bonne journe

----------


## f-leb

Bonjour,

J'ai bien reu les newsletters des 20/01/2022, 28/01/2022 et 03/02/2022 avec 1 ou 2 jours de dcalage au plus.

Je n'ai pas reu non plus celle du 08/02/2022.

----------


## User

Bonjour,




> Bonjour,
> 
> J'ai bien reu les newsletters des 20/01/2022, 28/01/2022 et 03/02/2022 avec 1 ou 2 jours de dcalage au plus.
> 
> Je n'ai pas reu non plus celle du 08/02/2022.


En effet, il semble y avoir un dcalage de quelques jours, car j'ai reu celle du 08/02/2022 aujourd'hui  ::?:

----------


## chrtophe

Moi aussi aujourdui.

----------


## f-leb

Je n'ai pas (encore) reu celle du 08/02, mais j'ai reu la newsletter du 03/02/2022... le 02/02/2022 ::aie::

----------


## ProgElecT

Salut

newsletter du 08/02/2022 reu ce jour 15/02/2022  04:34

----------


## f-leb

> newsletter du 08/02/2022 reu ce jour 15/02/2022  04:34


idem.  noter que cette newsletter cense tre date du 08/02/2022, reue le 15/02 est titre "_La newsletter des professionnels en informatique du 11/02/2022_". C'est curieux ces dcalages dans les dates...

----------


## Anomaly

> idem.  noter que cette newsletter cense tre date du 08/02/2022, reue le 15/02 est titre "_La newsletter des professionnels en informatique du 11/02/2022_". C'est curieux ces dcalages dans les dates...


La newsletter est date du mardi, or, elle est envoye au plus tt le mercredi, parfois jeudi, en raison d'un processus de validation  suivre. Le titre du mail correspond  la date d'envoi (voire celle du lendemain si l'envoi se fait dans l'aprs-midi). Quand  la rception elle se trouve en moyenne 24 heures aprs l'envoi. Cette fois-ci par contre a a t beaucoup plus long, le serveur d'envoi s'tant retrouv bloqu  ::?: , mais c'est rsolu  prsent.

Ceci dit, pour limiter la confusion, je pense qu'il serait mieux que le titre de la newsletter corresponde  la date de la newsletter, et donc au mardi.

----------

